
Ask HN: What would you like to know about typing biometrics? - madalinab
Hi! I was wondering what would you like to know about (or around) the field of typing biometrics (also known as keystroke dynamics).
======
giantg2
How can this technology, and the data it collects, be used against individuals
for purposes such as discrimination? For example, against slower types could
be discriminated against.

Do you see this being a centralized service such as through Google so that a
profile can follow a user from company to company as well as offline. How do
you see that centralization impacting anonymity on the internet? Along those
lines, how long has the NSA been using this on us?

------
aditzup
I would like to know how typing biometrics handles injuries that affect my
typing pattern such as breaking an arm or a finger.

~~~
madalinab
Does this article answer your question, or would you want to know something
more? [https://blog.typingdna.com/what-if-your-typing-pattern-
chang...](https://blog.typingdna.com/what-if-your-typing-pattern-changes/)

~~~
giantg2
So if I switch between single hand typing and two hand typing, I would have to
use a different/secondary authentication method?

~~~
madalinab
If the typing pattern is disproportionately different (as it may be the case
between switching from single to two hand typing), you would need a fall-back
or risk not being authenticated. Or, you could retry typing as you would
usually do during an authentication.

~~~
giantg2
So if there are scenarios where you need a fall back, why not just use the
fall back?

